# First person shooter games



## Alain De Vos (Aug 30, 2022)

Which first person shooter games would you advice. I'm thinking about doom1,doom2,doom3,quake,halflive,other?


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 30, 2022)

Return to Castle Wolfenstein is a good single player one
World of Padman is fun for multiplayer

Both are open-source. Some self-assembly may be required but both are based on the Quake III engine so getting them to work is fairly straight forward and consistent with the existing Q3 port.

Half-Life is fun. Just finished playing through the Opposing Force expansion. Annoyingly I still can't find a legitimate way to provide the Blue Shift game data.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Aug 30, 2022)

Platform? Emulated? Popular or Top Ranking? Online Multiplayer or Classic? It's a whole world, if you only limit to FreeBSD the options will be the existing ones.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2022)

Massive Quake fan, have a QuakeWorld server running on my VPS. But this is more geared towards online multiplayer. The single player campaign is fun if you've never played Quake before. 



kpedersen said:


> Half-Life is fun.


Half-life is awesome. Still one of the best single player campaigns, even 20+ years later.

Tried games/alienarena a long time ago, looks good, plays great. Don't know what the current state is though but it's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Menelkir (Aug 30, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Massive Quake fan, have a QuakeWorld server running on my VPS. But this is more geared towards online multiplayer. The single player campaign is fun if you've never played Quake before.
> 
> 
> Half-life is awesome. Still one of the best single player campaigns, even 20+ years later.
> ...


The Bethesda "remaster" have good addons (I should probably rip that apart soon), there's an entire new campaign that is quite long and fun.
Your server is just QW or you have a coop too? Coop in nightmare is funny.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2022)

Menelkir said:


> Your server is just QW or you have a coop too?


Currently only deathmatch, I did add the KTX server mod. But I had the original Team Fortress running on it too at some point.


----------



## Menelkir (Aug 30, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Currently only deathmatch, I did add the KTX server mod. But I had the original Team Fortress running on it too at some point.


Didn't know about the KTX (I will save it for later). One that I've used to love since the 90's for deathmatch was runequake.


----------



## jbo (Aug 30, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Tried games/alienarena a long time ago, looks good, plays great. Don't know what the current state is though but it's definitely worth checking out.


I used to play a sh*t ton of arena shooters back when I was young. I'll definitely check this one out!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2022)

Menelkir said:


> Didn't know about the KTX (I will save it for later).


I had created a port for it but seem to have lost those files over time, I should recreate them and submit it.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 30, 2022)

I found a few but did not tested them yet,

```
games/doom-wolfendoom
games/tesseract
games/nexuiz
games/assaultcube
games/sauerbraten
games/xonotic
games/ezquake
games/alienarena
games/openarena
games/ioquake3
games/quake3-data
games/yquake2
games/quake2-data
games/gzdoom
games/doomsday
games/doomlegacy
games/doom-freedoom
games/crispy-doom
games/chocolate-doom
games/doom-data
```


----------



## jbo (Aug 30, 2022)

games/sauerbraten is pretty nice. I play it every now and then. There are still enough players online to fill a couple of lobbies.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 30, 2022)

sauer_client returns,

```
Using home directory: /home/x/.sauerbraten/
init: sdl
Unable to initialize SDL: Failed loading libsndio.so.7.1: Shared object "libsndio.so.7.1" not found, required by "sauer_client"
```
My libsndio is version /usr/local/lib/libsndio.so.7.2


----------



## shkhln (Aug 30, 2022)

Is there anything with a Vulkan renderer (apart from vkquake)?


----------



## Crivens (Aug 30, 2022)

Deus Ex works well in wine.


----------



## Kaminar (Aug 30, 2022)

games/alienarena is very good, but ports version is outdated. The new version AlienArena (Gen 3) is on Steam.








						Alien Arena: Warriors Of Mars on Steam
					

Alien Arena is a furious frag fest with arenas ranging from the small, to the massive. With game modes such as Capture The Flag and Tactical, there are terrific team-based experiences to be had as well as 1v1 duels, free-for-all, and dozens of mutators to alter the game play to your liking.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Perhaps there is an option to compiling Gen3 from sources. I haven't tried it.

I suggest games/openarena, but unfortunately I have long-term problem with it:








						Solved - Autodownloading failure in OpenArena
					

I have a problem with the autodownloading of maps in OpenArena (games/openarena). The map is downloading normally, but at the end of the download it crashes with an error message: RE_Shutdown( 1 ) ----------------------- (unknown): Not allowed to manipulate...




					forums.FreeBSD.org
				




games/xonotic is good too. Its minstagib is very fast.


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 30, 2022)

I'm getting old, only playing such games like maybe twice a year. And I guess my choice of games matches:

Good old Duke Nukem 3D. Available in games/eduke32 (and I once added an option to this port to allow directly bundling the original game files).
Almost as old Half-Life. Used wine a lot to play it, works fine. But some time ago, kpedersen came up with openhl to run it natively. If you prefer a port, I'd have games/openhl _unofficialy_ in my custom ports tree.


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 30, 2022)

I remember the first time playing Doom.

Got hit by a rocket and fell off of my chair. Ah, the memories...


----------



## rorgoroth (Aug 30, 2022)

I still play Quake 2/3 single player every now and then using yquake and quake3e clients. You need the game assets for these but they can be found on the internet archive for historical purposes or if you have lost your original CD which is easily done over two decades.

Wolfenstein Enemy Territory via ETLegacy - I play this every night on TeamMuppet or ETc (I am clan member there for 10+ years) servers.

Urban Terror, I mainly only do jumping since 2006 - I own the MikuFanboy Classic Icyjumps Server.

Also play Xonotic every now and then, I'm not very good but the vehicle ctf servers are a lot of fun/carnage.


----------



## jardows (Aug 30, 2022)

Crivens said:


> Deus Ex works well in wine.


Original?  If so, have you tried Revision?  That would make one less things to require me booting into Windows.


rorgoroth said:


> Wolfenstein Enemy Territory via ETLegacy - I play this every night on TeamMuppet or ETc (I am clan member there for 10+ years) servers.


Are you running ETLegacy in FreeBSD?  If so, I'd appreciate any pointers on how to make it work.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 30, 2022)

All of the Unreal Engine games that I can think of (Unreal, Unreal Tournament, Deus Ex) run well in Wine. UT's Direct3D renderer might a bit troublesome, never noticed any issues with Deus Ex. Unreal 2, UT 2004 and Invisible War also run very well. Unreal Engine 3 games _usually_ work as well — I managed to run Alpha Protocol, Bioshock 1/2/Infinite and Borderlands 1/2, but not the Steam version of UT 3 due to some DRM issue. There is also a game breaking sound bug with Bulletstorm FCE (yet another UE 3 game), which thankfully doesn't seem to affect anything else.

Edit: Bioshock 1 and 2 seem to use UE2.


----------



## rorgoroth (Aug 30, 2022)

jardows said:


> Are you running ETLegacy in FreeBSD?  If so, I'd appreciate any pointers on how to make it work.


Unfortunately not, although I know someone using it on NetBSD so I assume it should work here too.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 31, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> ```
> games/doom-wolfendoom
> …
> ```


games/shockolate


----------



## Crivens (Aug 31, 2022)

jardows said:


> Original? If so, have you tried Revision?


The original one. Installs and plays with stock wine (no steam or tricks needed).
What do you mean by 'Revision'?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2022)

Crivens said:


> What do you mean by 'Revision'?





> Deus Ex: Revision is a community-made overhaul of the 2000 classic. It features new environments, new music, and new world-building detail. It also bundles in some of the best modifications that the fanbase has made over the years, including Direct3D 9 rendering, high-resolution textures, high-detail 3D models, and alternative gameplay modes.











						Deus Ex: Revision on Steam
					

Deus Ex: Revision is a community-made overhaul of the 2000 classic. It features new environments, music, world-building detail, and bundles in some of the best modifications the fanbase has made, including Direct3D 9 rendering, high-res textures, high-detail models, and alt gameplay modes.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## jbo (Aug 31, 2022)

Sounds like we'd have enough guys in here to organize a small arena shooter tournament


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> Sounds like we'd have enough guys in here to organize a small arena shooter tournament


A FreeBSD fragfest, I'm in


----------



## Crivens (Aug 31, 2022)

I used to play Q2Lithium. They shut down server after server and then you ended up playing against #1..5 of the world best players. Not my idea of relaxing after work.


----------



## Jose (Aug 31, 2022)

Crivens said:


> I used to play Q2Lithium. They shut down server after server and then you ended up playing against #1..5 of the world best players. Not my idea of relaxing after work.


I was never very good, and age and beer have slowed me down severely. I'll be cannon fodder.


----------



## ziomario (Aug 31, 2022)

Someone has been able to run Unreal Engine 4 with the linuxulator ?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 31, 2022)

Jose said:


> I was never very good, and age and beer have slowed me down severely. I'll be cannon fodder.


Lol.


----------



## gotnull (Aug 31, 2022)

Well Xonotix of course! even if I can't aim this game require too much skills than I have, haha.





						Xonotic: The Free and Fast Arena Shooter - Xonotic
					






					xonotic.org


----------



## wolffnx (Sep 1, 2022)

gzdoom .. the doom IWAD that you like and  the brutalDoom mod


----------



## rorgoroth (Sep 1, 2022)

Kaminar said:


> I suggest games/openarena, but unfortunately I have long-term problem with it: Autodownloading failure in OpenArena.



That games code is in such a mess unfortunately, I've been trying to get it built with my mingw environment for Windows just for kicks and the codebase is so old it's not even funny; decade old curl, clearly wrong bundlled sdl libs to name a couple of glaring issues. They should have kept a minimal patchset on top of ioquake3 and kept it rebased/updated but instead it has sat stale with a few random changes and it shows.


----------



## Jose (Sep 2, 2022)

Have you tried the source from the game's Github repo? It has some recent commits:








						OpenArena
					

Official OpenArena repository. OpenArena has 6 repositories available. Follow their code on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Also, the main author's personal site has some recent Windows nightly builds:


			Index of /~poul19/public_files/oa/dev088/engine_windows_nightly


----------



## rorgoroth (Sep 3, 2022)

Jose said:


> Have you tried the source from the game's Github repo? It has some recent commits:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long story short, he's using an old i686 toolchain, the code has errors due to outdated windows functions which I fixed but ended up down another rabbit hole and decided F-it and started to look at what changes I would need to run baseoa under ioquake3, whilst looking about it seems someone is way ahead of me and has an up-to-date ioquake3 fork that  is specifically for running OpenArena, I've tested it and it works well.



Kaminar said:


> --snip--


Give this a try: https://github.com/OpenArena-Ioq3/openarena-ioq3
I was able to play online and download maps once enabling autodownload in the settings (_/cl_allowDownload 1_)

Edit to add: Disable renderer2 option in Makefile.OpenArena - the ioq3 OpenGL2 renderer is incredibly slow and buggy and catches many people out.


----------



## Kaminar (Sep 3, 2022)

rorgoroth said:


> Give this a try: https://github.com/OpenArena-Ioq3/openarena-ioq3
> I was able to play online and download maps once enabling autodownload in the settings (_/cl_allowDownload 1_)


It seems the autodownloading probles is solved.








						Solved - Autodownloading failure in OpenArena
					

I have a problem with the autodownloading of maps in OpenArena (games/openarena). The map is downloading normally, but at the end of the download it crashes with an error message: RE_Shutdown( 1 ) ----------------------- (unknown): Not allowed to manipulate...




					forums.FreeBSD.org


----------



## Mathieu (Sep 3, 2022)

I played Ashes 2063 a little while ago and was surprised by how good it was.  I think it's the best gzdoom mod out there.  First episode is good, the second one is better (and much larger).  It works just fine on FreeBSD with the gzdoom port (I didn't even use the gzdoom.ini the game ships with (because I wanted to keep some settings), just merge a few keybindings and it's good to go).


----------



## rorgoroth (Sep 4, 2022)

Apologies for spam but I've managed to get OpenArena running under the Quake3e client, just played a few test games online using Vulkan renderer and bloom enabled for some interesting effects. Admittedly this is on Windows since my server isn't very good for playing games.


 

Truth be told I've not touched Open Arena since probably 2007 and I'm pleasantly surprised just how much better it is in terms of maps/design than Quake3. It's a shame there's nobody really playing it!


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 4, 2022)

Just had a look and it seems the Counterstrike rewrite project has become closed source. There is still the last branch:

https://github.com/FWGS/cs16-client/tree/v1.32

I never got round to trying this with the openhl project. It would make a really nice edition, especially since Valve provides the CS game data publicly for free here and here.


----------



## jbo (Sep 4, 2022)

rorgoroth said:


> It's a shame there's nobody really playing it!


I would be in for it!


----------



## _martin (Sep 5, 2022)

Jose said:


> I was never very good, and age and beer have slowed me down severely. I'll be cannon fodder.


At least you knew that from the beginning. I thought I was good at Quake. Back at uni I joined the online game for the first time. Boy was I surprised what good actually means.  
I sucked so hard it was not even funny.


----------



## Kaminar (Sep 8, 2022)

rorgoroth said:


> It's a shame there's nobody really playing it!


I guess one of the reasons why Open Arena (and not just only Open Arena) have a shortage of players now is because the old games are too hard for today's players. They lack many features of modern games such as a support of computer followers, infinite energy, autosave checkpoints, linear gameplay, possibility to skip the hard parts of the game, tutorials and hints everywhere, and last but not least, an 80% timeplay filled with blockbuster video scenes.

The second reason was the release of QuakeLive for Linux. Many players left OpenArena to QuakeLive.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 10, 2022)

Gone try xonotic.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 10, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Gone try xonotic.


I can't get past the part with the invisible opponents.


----------



## rorgoroth (Sep 10, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Gone try xonotic.


I highly recommend "TheRegulars Instagib" and "Jeffs Vehicle Warfware" servers


----------



## wolffnx (Sep 10, 2022)

Kaminar said:


> I guess one of the reasons why Open Arena (and not just only Open Arena) have a shortage of players now is because the old games are too hard for today's players. They lack many features of modern games such as a support of computer followers, infinite energy, autosave checkpoints, linear gameplay, possibility to skip the hard parts of the game, tutorials and hints everywhere, and last but not least, an 80% timeplay filled with blockbuster video scenes.
> 
> The second reason was the release of QuakeLive for Linux. Many players left OpenArena to QuakeLive.



for my is backwards..I cannot play new fps games because they force the use of the mouse for the
player look right and left....I want to use the arrows keys for up,down,left and right..simple as that


----------



## Jose (Sep 10, 2022)

wolffnx said:


> for my is backwards..I cannot play new fps games because they force the use of the mouse for the
> player look right and left....I want to use the arrows keys for up,down,left and right..simple as that


Pre-WASD and mouse look is old-skool indeed. Back from the time when not everyone had a mouse. Tip o' the cap to you, sir.

I tried to play Hexen recently and could not get used to that ancient controls layout.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 10, 2022)

wolffnx said:


> for my is backwards..I cannot play new fps games because they force the use of the mouse for the
> player look right and left....I want to use the arrows keys for up,down,left and right..simple as that


In some ways it would be quite a good niche to release an FPS that has no mouse support by design for people who prefer the classic DOS era controls and yet don't want to be at a disadvantage.

Perhaps some of the older "BUILD" engine games (Blood, Duke3D) have online-multiplayer communities.


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 10, 2022)

Hm. Yes, the original Duke3D (so, probably other BUILD games as well) defaulted to keyboard-only control. But even the original version already had an option for "mouse look". IIRC, with eduke32, mouse control is the default.

Using the mouse, you're both quicker and more precise than you could ever be on keyboard only. So I guess you'd always have a severe disadvantage in online games.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 10, 2022)

I know a blind developer who once told me he was playing quake. Strangely, there is a quake engine with audio output...


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 10, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> Hm. Yes, the original Duke3D (so, probably other BUILD games as well) defaulted to keyboard-only control. But even the original version already had an option for "mouse look".


True but it didn't do much up and down (other than making you feel queasy). Your bullets were basically infinite in height planes.

I do agree though that the mouse is very effective. I actually find it makes the single-player Quake too easy.




Crivens said:


> I know a blind developer who once told me he was playing quake. Strangely, there is a quake engine with audio output...


Oh, interesting, I always thought an audio only fps game (i.e using sonar) could be oddly good fun once you get used to it.


----------



## larshenrikoern (Sep 10, 2022)

Xonotic is a nice one. And working well on FreeBSD


----------



## sidetone (Sep 10, 2022)

Crivens said:


> I know a blind developer who once told me he was playing quake.


I don't understand this part. I considered if it were a joke.


Crivens said:


> Strangely, there is a quake engine with audio output...


This might somewhat explain it for me...


kpedersen said:


> Oh, interesting, I always thought an audio only fps game (i.e using sonar) could be oddly good fun once you get used to it.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 11, 2022)

sidetone kpedersen
What I understood how it works: 
-only single player
-one key pauses the game
-looking around gives you audio feedback what is in front of the crosshair (wall/distance/enemy/...)

This makes it more like a turn based dungeon crawler, I fear.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 11, 2022)

I have no sound with xonotic ...


----------



## Crivens (Sep 11, 2022)

Crivens said:


> This makes it more like a turn based dungeon crawler, I fear.


Seems to be this one: 


			Audiogames Archive: Games by Agrip


----------



## larshenrikoern (Sep 11, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> I have no sound with xonotic ...


Well I have. So something with your setup is not right.


----------



## jbo (Sep 12, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> I have no sound with xonotic ...





larshenrikoern said:


> Well I have. So something with your setup is not right.


I too get sound with/from games/xonotic without any problems.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 12, 2022)

Could it be xonotic requires "pulseaudio" which i don't have on my system ?


----------



## jbo (Sep 12, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Could it be xonotic requires "pulseaudio" which i don't have on my system ?


I'm not using pulseaudio.


----------



## wolffnx (Sep 12, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> In some ways it would be quite a good niche to release an FPS that has no mouse support by design for people who prefer the classic DOS era controls and yet don't want to be at a disadvantage.
> 
> Perhaps some of the older "BUILD" engine games (Blood, Duke3D) have online-multiplayer communities.



I dont say that remove mouse support, but make it optional..not mandatory


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 12, 2022)

xonotic Audio returns:

S_Startup: initializing sound output format: 44100Hz, 16 bit, 2 channels...
Initializing the SDL Audio subsystem failed!
S_Startup: sound output initialization FAILED
S_Startup: SndSys_Init failed.


----------



## larshenrikoern (Sep 12, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> xonotic Audio returns:
> 
> S_Startup: initializing sound output format: 44100Hz, 16 bit, 2 channels...
> Initializing the SDL Audio subsystem failed!
> ...


If it  uses pulseaudio (or alsa) it is somewhere in its dependency chain. Try with make config-recursive in the port tree to see reverse configs.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 12, 2022)

Good idea,
gone rebuild 300 ports with:

```
OPTIONS_SET+=ALSA
OPTIONS_SET+=OSS
OPTIONS_SET+=OSS4
```

PS : In theory there is "alien arena" & "urban terror"


----------



## hunter0one (Sep 30, 2022)

Crivens said:


> I can't get past the part with the invisible opponents.


This is new to me. I've beaten the Xonotic campaign before and don't remember this part.


Alain De Vos said:


> Could it be xonotic requires "pulseaudio" which i don't have on my system ?


I didn't need Pulseaudio.

Xonotic has a really fun "Vehicle Warfare" mode you only see in servers.


----------

